# new to pigeon keeping-questions



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi All,
It is nice too find this site. I have a rescue pigeon...I volunteer at a wildlife rehab facility and Cooper is a partially blind pigeon and could not be released following his rehab. 
I would like to know if this breed has a name? (see photo)
I also adopted a dove, thinking they would get along. Well...I had to put a divider up. The dove is very sweet and tame, but I may need to look for a new home for him. I think it's a male..he is bowing to himself in the mirror! Cooper seemed very laid back until the dove arrived. Do doves and pigeons ever get along?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The bird looks like a satinette, which is a domestic breed of pigeon that would of not been released anyway. doves and pigeon are usually NOT housed together, but there are a few exceptions like a hen pigeon with a cock dove may work if they are accepting of each other. This bird being blind I would say would do better without another in with him as he is handicapped and may get picked on. Has he been examined and know of the cause of his blindness.. can he be treated at this point?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cooper is a doll! Thank you for rescuing the bird.

That is some kind of fancy bird perhaps a satinette, but someone else can probably better identify the breed.

I woud suggest you keep this bird seperate from any other species of bird or any new bird. While the two might get along, there has been reports of injuries due to size difference and temperament and different needs. If this is a male dove he could be quite aggressive toward this bird. Second, if your pigeon is partially blind that leaves him at a dissadvantage and third, any new bird should always be kept seperated for a length of time to make sure it is not carying any underlying disease.


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the information.
Cooper was brought to the wildlife center emaciated and with sever eye infections. He had been found in a shopping center parking lot. His eyes were treated but one is clouded over now, but the other looks better. He twists his head to see in the direction of the blind eye and kisses himself in the mirror so he has a little vision at least.
The dove has been hand raised and is very tame. However Cooper is the aggressor, although the dove gives it back. I am keeping them apart with a divider. I think you are right-Cooper does not want a companion.
If anyone in the Pittsburgh area would like a sweet dove, I would love to give him/her a new home.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's very cute. He'd probably like a flat shelf attached to the side of the cage to perch on, as pigeons prefer a flat perch.


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Great ...Thanks. I have bought him several perches which he does not use, but they are rounded. Live and learn. Is there any web site that sell this type of thing Cooper is in a dog crate-I bought one with smaller openings and he seems fine in it. It is about 24 by 48 inches. He is not much of a flyer or very active , I think because of his sight so I guess it should not be very high up for him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use dog crates a lot, and at one end, on either side of the cage I put a 2X4. Then I run a 6" board between them. Works great! Some people will just put in a brick for them to perch on. This works, but the bricks get rather cold in the cold weather, and I think the board would be more comfortable.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think with his handicap just go with what you see he is comfey with.. try different things..of course common sense says he will be more grounded that a normal pigeon...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He has partial sight, and could get on a perch. Most like to have something a little higher to perch on. I'd would try it and see if he likes it. If he doesn't use it, then you can take it out. It doesn't have to be very high. Just makes them feel better to be able to get up on something.


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks to all.....I will get him a flat perch to climb up onto. You guys are GREAT!


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Update: Cooper loves his new flat perch. He has been perching all day. Thanks
He really spills his seed out..does this mean he does not like some of the types I have in his dish?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad he likes his perch. As far as throwing seed, they all do it. They go through the seed, looking for their favorite seeds. There are dishes that can cut down on a lot of the seed throwing. And people have devised different little containers to stop that also.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

These feeders would help with the seed throwing. Others have made them and shared their ideas.


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice...so it's off to the pet store again to look for a new seed bowl...
Pigeon hugs to all!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good luck! You may have to make one.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Those are excellent pictures!... if you can not make one, the hooded crocs for parrots work well too..but they can be a bit pricey.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I bought a couple of those hooded crocks, but haven't tried them out yet. And yes, they are a bit pricey. LOL.


----------



## jlover (Oct 9, 2011)

gingerstrain said:


> Hi All,
> It is nice too find this site. I have a rescue pigeon...I volunteer at a wildlife rehab facility and Cooper is a partially blind pigeon and could not be released following his rehab.
> I would like to know if this breed has a name? (see photo)
> I also adopted a dove, thinking they would get along. Well...I had to put a divider up. The dove is very sweet and tame, but I may need to look for a new home for him. I think it's a male..he is bowing to himself in the mirror! Cooper seemed very laid back until the dove arrived. Do doves and pigeons ever get along?


That's a Black Shield Oriental Frill Fancy Pigeon. I have one of that myself, including a Black Satinette Oriental Frill, a Dunlaced Oriental Frill and a Pure White Oriental Frill.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

gingerstrain said:


> Thanks for the advice...so it's off to the pet store again to look for a new seed bowl...
> Pigeon hugs to all!


You can also use large ceramic dog bowls (like German Shepherd to Great Dane sized.) I buy them on sale whenever I see them and even have one for my diamond doves (as they like to divebomb the food and then dig through it.)


----------

